# Illustraor CS2 und Hilfslinien



## compact (15. Juli 2005)

... kann ich im Illu CS2 irgendwo einstellen, dass die Hilfslinien von Haus aus nicht fixiert sind, das quais bei jedem neuen Doku die Linien nichts fangen?
Ich hab mich wund gesucht, ich find nichts?

Danke schonmal!
Heiko


----------



## steffenjohne (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
schalt unter Ansicht - Magnetische Hilfslinien aus(Strg+U).

Steffen


----------

